
Nationwide Blackout in Kenya Caused by Marauding Monkey - Aelinsaar
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/06/nationwide-blackout-in-kenya-caused-by-marauding-monkey/
======
param
>> The company apologised for the "isolated incident" and said that it's
"looking at ways of further enhancing security at all our power plants."

How about designing the system so that it doesn't have a single point of
failure?

